# Indianapolis Snow



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Not trying to jinx anything, but we are not ready for a Nov snow, but I guess I will have to cut back my deer hunting this weekend and work on getting ready for snow! Everyone else in the same boat?


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Picked up 4 pallets of salt today, will start working on truck this weekend


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

gonna pickup nsome Ballast and Ill be ready


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you heard something I haven't? I seen a chance for Sunday night but I just looked at NOAA & they aren't showing enough to worry about.


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

I heard 3-5 ,then I heard 1-2..who knows ..they never know here until its following


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I hear Sunday night is the night to watch.........

Stay tuned.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a few of my subs call today wanting to know what is was going to d this weekend so I told them to call me Monday & I would let them know. I am not going by anything the weather men say this year, but surely they can't miss as much as they did last year.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

im finishing up the final things on my truck.. gonna move some boxs tomorrow and finalize some routes with drivers and maybe drink a beer.. if it happens then it happens if it doesnt its nothing i havent experinced b4.

payton


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

*Well...*

I was thinking of putting a pool together for the first snow and depth. But I may be behind there. Anyways I'm ready. You know last year we rolled out on 12/5 with @4". This could be a plow able event.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

It could be !!!!!:d


----------



## 31bro (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm thinking we aren't going to get much. They keep downgrading it. I hope there wrong, but I am not going to my plow on until the last minute.


----------



## webbytech (Oct 17, 2008)

We started off yesterday morning here in Central Illinois with a 30% chance. As the weekend has wore on, we ahve seen the forecast change for the better and as of 30 minutes ago NWS has issued a Winter Weather Advisory with upto 5" possible by tomorrow evening.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Hey Payton...nice logo 

Let it snow...atleast enough to plow and salt...lost my arrss at the casino last nite and need to make it back LOL !


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

A bit of interesting info from weather underground about the month of November.

_As is quite typical... the first accumulating snowfall of the season 
came this November. It waited until the very last day as a low 
pressure system brought a mix of rain and snow to central Indiana. 
Officially... 0.5 inches of snow was measured on the 30th at the 
Indianapolis International Airport. This made the monthly total also 
0.5 inches... compared to a normal for November of 1.3 inches. This 
was the 11th November in a row with below normal snowfall. The last
time November was above normal for snow was back in 1997 when 5.8 
inches fell. The snowiest November on record was in 1932 when 9.8 
inches were recorded._


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well it looks like they were wrong again..I need to make some Money!!!


----------



## atlanta55 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well i guess its time to continue landscaping with highs in the 40's and 50's through out the 7 day forecast. I should just sell the plow !!We may be in store for a rainy xmas instead of a snowy xmas!!!


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

This weather is fine with me, got enough work that I need warm weather. It can start snowing the first of next year.


----------



## lucky4511 (Jan 3, 2001)

Tuesday evening @ 11:30 trying to decide if we should salt tonight here in central indy...rain all day temps hovering right around freezing and a chance for flurries or drizzle...if it would just snow i would know for sure what to do..these little events of not much significance drivin me crazy!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

OK... I know how to turn all this rain to snow. We'll meet at the circle and do a night long snow dance, naked of course. Trust me this will work.

No, really, has anyone plowed here in central Indiana yet. I had a customer call and ask me to clear a drift from their lot but I don't count that.


----------



## luke_willy84 (Dec 23, 2007)

I usually plow in Muncie as a sub, where I haven't plowed yet, but I have one account in Hartford City on my own. I plowed it a couple sunday backs, we had about an inch and a half of wet snow, but I went ahead and hit it anyways. Probably would have melted later that day, but I wanted to check the plow out There were a couple guys out doing other fast food restaurants and the hospital.


----------

